# Wo kann man die Print kaufen?



## craiziks (1. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß, eigtl. ne dumme frage, aber ich finde nirgends hier in irgendeinem laden die pcgh.
Ich wohn hier in der näher von frankfurt bzw. friedberg. Und ich bin schon etliche läden abgegangen. Aber keine pcgh zu finden.
Gibts das ganze nur als abo oder wie ist das.

mfg, craiziks


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (1. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht kann der Trafikant (oder sagt man in Deutschland Kioskbetreiber dazu?) ja für dich eine Ausgabe anfordern. 
Am besten fragst du dort mal


----------



## timbo01 (1. Januar 2013)

Also hier im Kaufland / Handelshof gibts die Print. Abo is tzdem zu empfehlen


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Januar 2013)

Normalerweiße kann man dem Kioskbetreiber bescheid sagen und die Ausgabe wird bestellt.

War z.B. bei der Zeitschrift Linux User so. Hab da gefragt ob die bestellbar ist, die Verkäuferin hat dann kurz bei der Zentrale angerufen und nach wenigen Tagen war die Zeitschrift im Sortiment wo ich mir diese auch jeden Monat hole.
Fragen schadet nicht da dies auch mehr Umsatz für den Kiosk bedeutet sollte dies kein Problem sein (die PCGH habe ich bereits als Abo). Schlimmstenfalls eben ein Abo abschließen. Gibt es als Flex Abo (jederzeit Kündbar) oder als Jahresabo natürlich mit DVD oder ohne DVD.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2013)

Jeder Laden der auch Zeitschriften anbietet wird gerne auf Anfrage dir so ein Exemplar ordern, also einfach nachfragen beim Kiosk um die Ecke oder so. Kannst natürlich auch das Abo nehmen, sparst sogar etwas Geld, der Briefträger bringt die Ausgabe direkt ins Haus und du könntest noch eine Prämie abstauben


----------



## craiziks (1. Januar 2013)

Ok, werd ich direkt morgen machen.
Vielen dank


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2013)

Also bei uns gibts die in jedem größeren Kiosk... Kaufland, Globus, anner Tanke auch.

Es gibt übrigens auch die Möglichkeit, sich die Print per Post kommen zu lassen... dann entfällt die Rennerei/Sucherei komplett... und du bekommst sie auch noch früher. Ich hab die Ausgabe von morgen beispielsweise schon seit Samstag.


----------



## BikeRider (1. Januar 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also bei uns gibts die in jedem größeren Kiosk... Kaufland, Globus, anner Tanke auch.
> 
> Es gibt übrigens auch die Möglichkeit, sich die Print per Post kommen zu lassen... dann entfällt die Rennerei/Sucherei komplett... und du bekommst sie auch noch früher.


 Richtiiiich - Nennt sich Abo

Früher liegt das Heft aber nicht immer im Briefkasten.
Kommt oft genug vor, dass das Heft erst am Mittwoch am Erscheinungstermin im Briefkasten liegt.


----------

